
Show HN: Icing Addict – a delightful game where you decorate cookies with icing - kangabru
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kangabru.icingaddict
======
kangabru
Hey HN! I'm Scotty - the creator of this game. It's a delightful game which
lets you decorate cookies with icing aimed at kids or those with a creative
streak.

Why am I posting it here? I reckon it's got some cool tech which may be of
interest to you all.

Firstly, I built the game using Flutter. I wanted to learn something new and
Flutter always looked promising to me. I just wasn't sure if it would support
custom graphics for a game though. In the end it turned out great! I found
Flutter to be fantastic to develop with and most of the animations/transitions
wouldn't be in the game if it weren't so easy to do.

Secondly, one major aspect which I think is cool is the icing algorithm
itself. It doesn't follow your finger exactly which lends it to feel somewhat
sticky like icing. It's a unique feeling 'brush' which I hope makes this game
fun yet challenging. It's also a feature that was tricky to get right and make
performant.

If you have any questions about the app, Flutter etc. be sure to leave a
comment. Hope you dig the game!

